# Do your cockapoo's dream?



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Just checking that what Lolly does is normal 

While she is sleeping, usually I notice it around 9/10pm when we are cuddled up on the sofa, Lolly appears to have a dream. She starts making little whimpering sounds along with twitches in her limbs and her half open eyes dart all over the place. Is this a dream and normal and does anyone elses dog do this?


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

lol yeah its normal Gypsy whimpers and twitches, Inca sucles, Echo Twitches and whimpers sometimes. Delta does all three


----------



## Salfordnurse (May 4, 2011)

Not sure if poppy does, but I do apparently


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Salfordnurse said:


> Not sure if poppy does, but I do apparently


lol whimper or twitch lol


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Yeh Wilf does that Janet and snores x


----------



## Dave (May 25, 2009)

Benny does the same thing. It's funny to watch.


----------



## Salfordnurse (May 4, 2011)

kendal said:


> lol whimper or twitch lol


well I do fidget when I'm asleep, and I do talk in my sleep/snore (I don't believe this one) So I guess that covers both lol


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

All my dogs do it,its so funny to watch,i can only imagine that theyre dreaming that theyre running through the feilds barking lol


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Millie does it. We say she's chasing rabbits :devil:


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Oh Yes ! That's normal - and great fun to watch.......though you have to stop yourself from laughing and waking them up !!

Our fav is when they are effectively - running at full speed in fields and barking - they often are asleep on their sides (or back) and all the legs are "running" !!

Stephen xx


----------



## dogtastic (Jun 12, 2011)

When we were at the breeders choosing Biscuit yesterday there was a little black puppy who was so cute when he was asleep. Little tiny squeaks and paws twitching - must have been having a lovely dream about running about in the sunshine with the wind in his fur  Best wishes, Karen x


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Jukee Doodles said:


> Oh Yes ! That's normal - and great fun to watch.......though you have to stop yourself from laughing and waking them up !!
> 
> Our fav is when they are effectively - running at full speed in fields and barking - they often are asleep on their sides (or back) and all the legs are "running" !!
> 
> Stephen xx


Ah, we haven't got to running at full speed yet. But looking forward to it


----------

